# First post....sick cat



## Mrssmith537 (May 20, 2011)

Hi this is my first post. I joined because I am desperately seeking help to save my sick 10 yr old cat. Please read my post in the health forum. Thanks so much


----------



## onipar (Dec 14, 2011)

Sorry to hear it. That's sort of the same reason I came here. I'm waiting for post approval at the moment, but I'll be sure to check your post.


----------



## petmommyof5 (Dec 16, 2011)

Mrs. Smith, I truly hope you find the help you need here and that your fur baby gets better. I just lost an 11-year-old kitty Saturday suddenly and do not wish that on anyone else. We love our fur babies. 

I hope you, onipar do too find the answers you need. 

Best to you both.


----------

